# scratching post = ονυχοδρόμιο



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2008)

Στο κείμενό μου αναφέρεται μεταφορικά. Μετά από ένα ραντεβού και σεξ, ο νεαρός εξαφανίζεται και η κοπέλα διαμαρτύρεται, "What does he think I am? A scratching post or some call-girl?" Έχω πρόβλημα: να βρω μια άλλη μεταφορά ή να την εξαφανίσω;
Αλλά καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε και πώς λέγεται στα Ελληνικά με την κυριολεκτική του σημασία.







The PurrFect Post is 31.5 inches tall. Tall enough to allow cats to fully stretch back and shoulder muscles to get a satisfying and healthful scratch.
Cats want a strong, stable surface to scratch - something they can really dig their claws into - which is why your furniture is often chosen as their favorite scratching area.


----------



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

Το scratching post δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται. (Αν και έχουν παρελάσει πολλές δεκάδες γάτες από το πατρικό μου, δεν είχαμε ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.)
Δεν θα συνιστούσα πάντως να το κρατήσεις. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη μεταφορά στα ελληνικά, αλλά το πρώτο που ήρθε στο μυαλό μου είναι η _ξεπέτα_: "Τι νομίζει ότι είμαι; Καμιά ξεπέτα;"

*Edit:*
Πάντως, μια σύνδεση μεταξύ scratching post και σεξ φαίνεται να λανθάνει στο αμερικανικό ασυνείδητο, αν κρίνω από τον Mickey, _the "20lb Monster of Love"_ (βλ. παραπάνω εικόνα).


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Καλημέρα! Ωραίο να αρχίζεις την ημέρα σου με ένα purr-fect post!

Αν το έχουν μεταφράσει κάπως αυτό το ματσούκι, δεν το γνωρίζω και ομολογώ ότι δεν αποτελεί προτεραιότητα στη ζωή μου. Αν είναι να προτείνουμε νεολογισμούς, δεν θα ήθελα να στερήσω τον _κορμό ονυχολείανσης_ από τον Ζάζουλα.

Συμφωνώ με τον stathis ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τη βάλεις πάνω στον εκνευρισμό της να κάνει περίπλοκες μεταφορές. Και αν την κάνει τη μεταφορά της, θα πρέπει να είναι σε σχέση με κάτι οικείο σ' εμάς (π.χ. πεδίο βαλλιστικών δοκιμών  ).


----------



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά καλό θα ήταν να ξέραμε και πώς λέγεται στα Ελληνικά με την κυριολεκτική του σημασία.


*ονυχοδρόμιο* ή *νυχοδρόμιο*
Φαίνεται να έχει επικρατήσει (αναφέρεται και στο ProZ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Νιώθω να έχουν αυξηθεί αλματωδώς οι εγκυκλοπαιδικές μου γνώσεις σήμερα, καθότι η δική μας γάτα ασκείται αποκλειστικά σ' ένα χαλί του σαλονιού και προσπαθώ επιμελώς να την εμποδίσω να δει τούτο το νήμα.

(Ονυχοδρόμιο; Κατά το ελικοδρόμιο, το παγοδρόμιο ή το πεζοδρόμιο; Για το χαλί μας, καλό όνομα είναι. Αλλά γι' αυτή την γκουμούτσα;...)


----------



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Νιώθω να έχουν αυξηθεί αλματωδώς οι εγκυκλοπαιδικές μου γνώσεις σήμερα, καθότι η δική μας γάτα ασκείται αποκλειστικά σ' ένα χαλί του σαλονιού και προσπαθώ επιμελώς να την εμποδίσω να δει τούτο το νήμα.



Περισσότερες εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις για το ξύσιμο (της γάτας), πρακτικές συμβουλές για την αποφυγή αυτού και οδηγίες κατασκευής ονυχοδρομίου εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 28, 2008)

"Α notch on his bedpost" μου 'ρθε εμένα. Για τρόπαιο/ λάφυρο με πέρασε ή για κανένα κολγκερλ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2008)

Με τη διαφορά ότι ο τύπος εξαφανίστηκε. Όπως η γάτα, που έρχεται, ακονίζει τα νύχια της και απέρχεται. Ενώ το τρόπαιο το κουβαλάς μαζί σου και το μοστράρεις. Σαν την trophy wife.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 28, 2008)

Όχι απαραιτήτως, nickel. Εφυγε με τα νύχια ακονισμένα, έχοντας δηλ. πάρει αυτό για το οποίο ήρθε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2008)

Σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι ο κατάλογος του ΙΚΕΑ αναφέρει "επιφάνεια για το ξύσιμο των νυχιών της γάτας σας". Ομολογώ ότι μέχρι σήμερα, προσπερνούσα αυτή τη σελίδα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

stathis said:


> *ονυχοδρόμιο* ή *νυχοδρόμιο*


Κρίνοντας απ' την αβατάρα σου, είμαι βέβαιος ότι πρόκειται για το Μπαϊκονιάρρρ...


----------



## stathis (Apr 29, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Κρίνοντας απ' την αβατάρα σου, είμαι βέβαιος ότι πρόκειται για το Μπαϊκονιάρρρ...



(Να πας *τώρα* να ανοίξεις νήμα για το σοβιετικό διαστημικό πρόγραμμα, μπας και καταλάβει κανείς τι γράφεις.)


----------



## Elena (Apr 29, 2008)

Gutbucket said:


> "Α notch on his bedpost" μου 'ρθε εμένα. Για τρόπαιο/ λάφυρο με πέρασε ή για κανένα κολγκερλ;



Kι εμένα επίσης.

«(μ'έχει για να) *εκτονώνεται*» δεν λέμε συνήθως;

(Αν πρέπει ντε και καλά να νεολογίσεις, βάλε *βαλανοδρόμιο* να γίνει τζερτζελές...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

Elena said:


> (Αν πρέπει ντε και καλά να νεολογίσεις, βάλε *βαλανοδρόμιο* να γίνει τζερτζελές...)


Υπάρχει το (δόκιμο και καθιερωμένο) *σκεύος ηδονής*. Αλλά (τι να κάνουμε, μεγάλος ο πειρασμός...) "βαλανοδοχείο" ίσως;


----------

